# Understanding a restaurants obligations.



## Ruchie (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi all I am just trying to understand a Restaurants obligations in terms of supplying bags and other marketing gear. I guess my question is can a restaurant present the food anyway they wish as long as it is in a container?


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

I did a few deliveries last week with the food being in a plastic bag instead of Uber Eats paper bag. Apparently the restaurant said they ran out of bags and waiting for delivery.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Ruchie said:


> Hi all I am just trying to understand a Restaurants obligations in terms of supplying bags and other marketing gear. I guess my question is can a restaurant present the food anyway they wish as long as it is in a container?


In Canberra, using other bags is standard for Grill'd, Zambreros and now McDonald's.


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

delivered an Uber Eats order yesterday in a Deliveroo paper bag.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

KITT said:


> delivered an Uber Eats order yesterday in a Deliveroo paper bag.


I have also done that.


----------

